# Anyone interested in saving a Fairlady?



## JLow03 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm a newbie here, but I wanted to tell you about a car I recently discovered. Figured this might be the best way to get the word out, and possibly rescue the poor thing. I don't know a lot about Datsuns, but here's what I found: 










As a reporter, I get sent to East Bumblefack all the time. Went to a tour of a restored mill building yesterday, and that's what I found cowering between storage containers.










As you can see from above, the top has fallen in. No water had collected on the floor, so it may still have a fighting chance. There were some late-80s Pepsi cans on the floor, so it hasn't seen much action. If any of you are interested, please contact me via email ([email protected]) and I'll see if I can find the owner.










Thanks fellas!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that could be a VERY cool vehicle. you oughta find the owner anyways, save some people some hassle. dude might not want to sell it. what part of the country is it in?


----------



## JLow03 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey,

This particular car is located in Uxbridge, Mass. I will do my best to track down an owner, and let you guys know.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Post this over at 311s.org :: Index there may be some local interest.


----------

